# new pics of dallie AKA sweet pea... Tons of pics



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww she's got beautiful coloring! i love greys


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

hah thanks I do too!! =]


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Love her coloring, & that pink nose!  She's very cute.


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks i love her pink freckle nose too! <3


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow she is gorgeous  i love her face. Good luck with her


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

someones guna have to use lots of sun screen


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She's gorgy! I love her color!!


----------



## slightly crazy (Aug 20, 2008)

I love her color


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

I like her, she reminds me of my sisters horse.


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> someones guna have to use lots of sun screen


HAHA i know right i already have some but shes inside now and i dont turn her out in the paster yet cuz shes fat and we're trying to watch her figure and we work in an indoor arena soo have used any one her yet...



and thanks for all the nice comments =]


----------

